# Pedigree Q !



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey easy question (please humor me!)... I am looking at my little girls pedigree online and am wondering what it means when certain dogs names are "red"? She is a father x daughter breeding but is really great from what we can tell thus far... but I have no freakin clue what those red names mean! HELP!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

good ques.asked it maself awhile back.dont really think it means much.some dogs r por,mor r the same colors.lotta r's huh.i've tried to c a pattern but cant find 1.lookin at 1 now.4 gen.1 dog is blk.twice 1 dog is green 3 times.1 dog is red twice the rest r blu.n other words damifino.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Not much help, but thanks. Figured there would be someone here that could explain this a bit better.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Like the names are in the color red? Are you looking at it online?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think there is a pattern that's just the way that website does it.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok here - maybe if I just show you 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [144053] :: YOGI HAZEL PUPS -

That is her mother's ped - it was a fatherXdaughter line breeding so the sire of (bella my puppy) is Lemon & Woods Yogi - I mean the ped goes on forever if you look and some names are blue, green. Treat me as a newb with peds please (or a dumbass) which ever is better! lol thanks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ScruffDaddy said:


> Ok here - maybe if I just show you
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [144053] :: YOGI HAZEL PUPS -
> 
> That is her mother's ped - it was a fatherXdaughter line breeding so the sire of (bella my puppy) is Lemon & Woods Yogi - I mean the ped goes on forever if you look and some names are blue, green. Treat me as a newb with peds please (or a dumbass) which ever is better! lol thanks.


It was explained to me that was just the way they did things on that site. I know they have a font editor on there that they use and you can control the color etc. I don't know if there is a rhyme or reason to the colors but it looks as though most of the xws are in green but I didn't look that thoroughly. Lisa or Doug or Holly might know better though because they use that site. I am a bully person so I use Bullypedia lol sorry


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

lol iys ok thanks for trying.. maybe theyll swing by this way


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

I think Im kinda getting it from what I can tell it has to do with the(2x) (3x) (4x) etc... and such and I think maybe the red just indicates a well known game dog but still would like insight for those that know alot about the old apbt bloodlines!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

THE old robinson blood was some good stuff, perry was the one that brought that stuff out front and center, when he starting breeding red jewell [bedbug] to termite. then it took off. looks like she has some good dogs in her lineage.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks surfer... she is only 4 months right now but mad is she fiesty! lol


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I've sat down and tried to figure out the color coding system before. But could never find one. I'd think that CHs were red, only to find a random name in red. I think it all depends on the individual users preference on what color they want what,. Looks like Cottingham has a color coding system.

Red is CHs
Blue is ROM or POR
Green is XWs

But that system doesn't apply for other users. If you get what I'm saying


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i've tried also, i'm sure there's something it's supposed to mean. i think think that when you look up the dogs pedigree, it also has the percentages broke down that might have something to do with it because those are different colors, heck i dont know, i'm just guessin.

but it wouldnt matter to me if she was mine. she looks good, come from a good line of dogs, what else is there?? got a feeling she's gonna be your pride and joy for a long time.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

surfer said:


> i've tried also, i'm sure there's something it's supposed to mean. i think think that when you look up the dogs pedigree, it also has the percentages broke down that might have something to do with it because those are different colors, heck i dont know, i'm just guessin.
> 
> but it wouldnt matter to me if she was mine. she looks good, come from a good line of dogs, what else is there?? got a feeling she's gonna be your pride and joy for a long time.


:goodpost:

Well said! It wouldnt bother me if the colors were purple lol, just curiosity! I couldnt be more excited about her... I wanted a true abpt to join the family and can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What a cluster f*ck lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Red just shows the dog is champion titled....
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [441831] :: SRK'S HERO OF WAR


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

When I asked before, I was told that the colors don't really mean anything because whoever enters the ped can change the colors. They may have originally meant something but not everyone uses the same pattern. 
On my pup's ped, the CHs are in red but his mom is now a CH and POE and her name is in blue.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

The dogs with the red names usually just means there are more info on them .. like there weight, birthdate, color, etc .. as to most if the others will only have name


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

circle m, that makes more sense than anything else.
dont believe theres anywhere to go on that site for an explanation either.
but lisa, doug, or holly, might know how to find out. 
who are ya'll over there? whats your handle there?
over there you cant be thin skinned at all, or else you'll get eaten alive.


----------

